# Comfort Food Saturday - Sausage Mac n Cheese Fatty



## uncle eddie (Sep 29, 2018)

It was raining this morning so I thought it was a good time for a fatty.

I used 2 lbs Jimmy Dean hot breakfast sausage.  One pound rolled onto the bacon and one pounds crumbled into the Mac n Cheese

The Sausage Mac n Cheese also had one can regular Rotel - drained - and a couple of heaping tablespoons of diced jalapenos to kick it up a notch.  I used shredded Velveta cheese and lined the fatty with Colby cheese because more cheese is required - by law - in a fatty.

Hickory smoked at 275F for 95 minutes and pulled with an IT of 165F.













Money shot:


----------



## kruizer (Sep 29, 2018)

Aaaawwwesome!!!!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2018)

It looks freaking great... But ya lost me at Velveeta. :rolleyes:
Now if I didn't know better, it might slide by the palate mixed in with the Colby.
Again, it looks freaking great.
*Like!*


----------



## motocrash (Sep 29, 2018)

Lookin' killer man!


uncle eddie said:


> I used shredded Velveta cheese and lined the fatty with Colby cheese because more cheese is required - by law - in a fatty.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 29, 2018)

hahaha

thnx guys


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2018)

Fatty looks really good to me. I like the combo - something different.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2018)

Now that looks really really good!
I had mac-n-cheese for dinner last night & there is still some left.
I think I may give your fattie idea a try!
Congrats on making the carousel!!!
Al


----------



## tropics (Sep 30, 2018)

That looks fantastic I am still without doing a fatty. Points
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 30, 2018)

Awesome and again someone showing us something new and new way of doing something.

Warren


----------



## gnarlykaw (Sep 30, 2018)

excuse the swearing, but OMFG!!  you made me drool!  copied, and stored!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks pretty tasty. Nice job


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks excellent! Great idea for something different.


----------



## navigator (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks amazing, well done! it's definitely on my to smoke list!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 30, 2018)

Good Christ!!!! Where did you come up with that??? Now I have to include this in my bucket list. Awesome job, point from me!


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 30, 2018)

Well that is a great looking fattie for sure!!! That is a point, we have become huge fans of them up here. Always trying new ones.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 2, 2018)

UE, Awesome fatty,I'm glad you obey all cheese laws!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 2, 2018)

YUM YUMMMMM ...  did you put the sausage in a 1 gallon bag and roll flat or just free roll ??


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 2, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> YUM YUMMMMM ...  did you put the sausage in a 1 gallon bag and roll flat or just free roll ??



Rolled flat in the gallon ziplock...sharp knife to slice it open then lay-flat on the bacon weave.


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 7, 2018)

Best fatty I’ve seen! Like! B


----------



## motolife313 (Oct 13, 2018)

Ya that’s the best food I’ve ever seen on here! Going to copy!


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 16, 2018)

Old post...but we still makes this one a lot


----------

